# RB INDUSTRIES Model 408 planer /molder



## hydrohillbilly (Jan 28, 2012)

I just inherited this planer and I need a planer head for the thing,does anyone know where I might find some parts ,this is a very old planer.
Its a Woodmaster Model#408 Rb Industries


----------



## PeterB (Dec 21, 2011)

29 days with no reply. We must not have popular planers! I may have the parts you need. I'm looking for a moulder head for mine. I don't need another plane. What do you have and what do you need?
I have a picture of what I've got if you are interested.


----------



## hydrohillbilly (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey Peter i could not get any information on this planer so i bought another one and gave the Woodmaster back to my brother in law.I know he wants to fix it up because it was his dads so I will get you some pictures.
Thanks Russel ps (it has a moulder head in it he wants a planer head)


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Finding a head will be a long shot and costly to boot. I asked
Woodmaster about a planer head for a 12" Woodmaster sander
and it was like $500. RBI is basically the same machine.

Pete may have a head, which would be lucky for you. Otherwise,
I suggest acquiring an 8" jointer head somebody upgrading to
a spiral head is trying to sell (lots of orphaned jointer heads 
on the market these days due to upgrade-itis) and modifying
the head and planer to run it.


----------



## PeterB (Dec 21, 2011)

Please email me your brother in law's contact info. I want a moulder and he wants a planer. This could be good. I'd like to know ASAP. Picture of what I have:


----------



## PeterB (Dec 21, 2011)

I cannot PM you my contact info since I haven't posted 6 times. So please call me at 260-three4one-4875. Thanks


----------



## PeterB (Dec 21, 2011)

Russel,

Thanks for calling. If you catch this post before you go Friday, I was interested to know if there were other changes from planer to molder besides the head. The only thing I could think of when you were on the phone, was to ask you to measure the first pulley after the main shaft. Because there could be other differences, it might be good to know the final speed of the feed rollers. If you can safely power it up, please count the number of rotations of the feed rollers for a few seconds. To know if the knifes rotate the same speed on a planer, please measure the pulley size on the motor and on the main shaft.

Thanks for your time on this.


----------



## hydrohillbilly (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry about the delay work got in the way I didnt have time to get over there but my wife took these pictures hope they help


----------



## PeterB (Dec 21, 2011)

Russel C,

After much searching in the garage where I found the planer/molder for sale, I found the molder heads I needed. Since the molder heads have the same hook angle as the planer head, I want to keep both and will not be able to trade with your brother in law. Sorry to get his hopes up. I've attached some pictures to show him how similar the planer and molder heads are. Also note that parts can be bought from Bushton Manufacturing 620-562-3557.


----------

